# Recruiting



## Matt J (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

My company has just opened an office in Abu Dhabi and will shortly be looking to recruit. Could anybody recommend any good recruitment agents (english speaking, my arabic is terrible) and/or good sites to post the jobs on.

It's for an engineering/systems integrators type firm.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Matt J (Feb 23, 2011)

KairaRobb said:


> should these company bear traveling and visa charges also?


Yes, we will offer a complete package......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In the sticky in the dubai thread, there is a list of recruiters.


----------

